# Solaris 10 - Installation ?



## iBapt (22 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

je viens de télécharger les packages de Solaris 10, je voudrais la tester dans une VM mais je ne sais pas comment regrouper les images téléchargés voici un lien où ils expliquent comment faire, mais je n'y comprend rien, je ne sais pas utiliser le terminal. quelqu'un peux m'aider ? Merci  

mon message d'erreur :
Voir la pièce jointe 14854


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2007)

Si tu n'aimes pas le terminal tu vas adorer solaris 

Ils sont ou tes fichiers ? t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;s sur le desktop ? la commande que tu as lanc&#233; va marcher pour autant que tu te trouves dans le r&#233;pertoire ou ils sont or l&#224; il semble que tu es dans ta maison (le ~ signifie ton "home").

S'ils sont sur le desktop tape d'abord :

cd Desktop et puis retour et relance ta commande !


----------



## iBapt (22 Août 2007)

Merci supermoquette t'es le meilleur


----------



## ntx (22 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Si tu n'aimes pas le terminal tu vas adorer solaris


J'espère que iBapt a compris toute l'ironie de cette remarque


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2007)

Ah non je viens simplement de t'ouvrir les portes de l'enfer, et surtout : bonne installation !


----------



## iBapt (22 Août 2007)

ntx a dit:


> J'espère que iBapt a compris toute l'ironie de cette remarque


Oui, j'ai bien compris 



supermoquette a dit:


> Ah non je viens simplement de t'ouvrir les portes de l'enfer, et surtout : bonne installation !


je connais pas Solaris, j'ai vu que c'était un Unix comme Mac OS X, donc je voulais voir par simple curiosité... mais merci pour l'avertissement  l'installation parait simple, l'assistant est clair... si c'est trop compliqué de toute manière, je lâcherai l'affaire, je n'ai pas d'intérêt à l'utiliser, c'est uniquement par curiosité...


----------



## ntx (22 Août 2007)

iBapt a dit:


> je connais pas Solaris, j'ai vu que c'était un Unix comme Mac OS X, donc je voulais voir par simple curiosité


Tu vas l'installer, tu vas ouvrir un terminal et tu ne verras aucune différence par rapport à un terminal de Mac OSX  
L'intérêt de Solaris ne s'évalue pas sur un ordinateur à la maison mais sur de gros serveurs pour de grosses applications


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2007)

12h apr&#232;s il doit &#234;tre en train de configurer le bouzin


----------



## iBapt (23 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> 12h apr&#232;s il doit &#234;tre en train de configurer le bouzin



12h apr&#232;s (5min en fait) j'ai l&#226;ch&#233; l'affaire...  
l'installation c'est bien pass&#233; , mais pas moyen de me connecter il demande un identifiant + MP, mais je n'ai rien renseign&#233; pdt l'installation... donc pas moyen de me connecter 
je suis donc revenu sur OS X, que je n'avais d'ailleurs pas quitt&#233; gr&#226;ce &#224; WMware 
...et ce que vous m'avez dit, ma dissuad&#233; d'insister 
finalement, y'en a qui ont beau dire le contraire, mais OS X en vraiment formidable


----------



## ntx (23 Août 2007)

iBapt a dit:


> finalement, y'en a qui ont beau dire le contraire, mais OS X en vraiment formidable


Ben ouai


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2007)

c'est pas root sans mot de passe ?


----------



## tatouille (23 Août 2007)

ha les salopios

pourtant c'est assez easy à installer, y a pire


----------



## tatouille (23 Août 2007)

iBapt a dit:


> 12h apr&#232;s (5min en fait) j'ai l&#226;ch&#233; l'affaire...
> l'installation c'est bien pass&#233; , mais pas moyen de me connecter il demande un identifiant + MP, mais je n'ai rien renseign&#233; pdt l'installation... donc pas moyen de me connecter
> je suis donc revenu sur OS X, que je n'avais d'ailleurs pas quitt&#233; gr&#226;ce &#224; WMware
> ...et ce que vous m'avez dit, ma dissuad&#233; d'insister
> finalement, y'en a qui ont beau dire le contraire, mais OS X en vraiment formidable



voila une belle attitude de loser 

:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2007)

"Kids, you tried your best and you failed miserably. The lesson is never try."


----------



## iBapt (23 Août 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> voila une belle attitude de loser
> 
> :rateau:



et la tienne... 

en fait, je sais pas vraiment ce que j'ai fait hier, mais j'arrive plus à démarrer la VM donc faut que je réinstalle et je testerai avec "root", mais ce soir j'ai pas le temps et comme j'ai dit plus haut, c'est pas important pour moi, donc je verrai plus tard... mais merci pour tes conseils supermoquette


----------



## bompi (1 Septembre 2007)

La derni&#232;re fois que j'ai install&#233; Solaris (il y a deux mois) il me semble bien avoir renseign&#233; un mot de passe au cours du processus.

Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est vrai que Solaris n'est pas encore tr&#232;s simple et de petites choses bloquent le n&#233;ophyte d&#232;s l'entame [genre : leur GNOME/Java Desktop qui, &#233;videmment, foire &#224; l'installation et il faut rajouter qui un '#' qui une chtite commande au bon endroit etc.] Je jurerais m&#234;me avoir entr'aper&#231;u embusqu&#233; derri&#232;re un terminal un vieux bug de _localization_ qui date de (tr&#232;s) longtemps (en clair du passage de SunOS 4 &#224; Solaris 2 !!  )

Mais ils ont fait des efforts et des progr&#232;s ; faut &#234;tre juste.


----------

